# dânsul



## cacha&!

Salut tuturor!
Am găsit propoziţia „Cât despre Robert de Niro, nici urmă de dânsul la volan.” în ziarul Evenimentul Zilei.  Poate cineva să mă explice ce exact înseamnă cuvântul „dânsul” şi unde se foloseşte?  
mulţumesc anticipat!


----------



## mikey21

"Dânsul", înseamnă "el" ("him")

"Dânsul" este uneori folosit în mod incorect ca un pronume personal de politeţe ("personal pronoun that show politeness"), dar este doar un pronume personal.

Pronumele de politeţe are numai persoanele a II-a şi a III-a: dumneata (you), dumnealui (he), dumneavostră (you pl), dumnealor (them).

I wrote in Romanian because I don't need any practice in English, if you don't understand I'll gladly translate. Great Romanian by the way!



cacha&! said:


> Salut tuturor!
> Am găsit propoziţia „Cât despre Robert de Niro, nici urmă de dânsul la volan.” în ziarul Evenimentul Zilei.  Poate cineva să-mi (să îmi) explice ce exact înseamnă cuvântul „dânsul” şi unde se foloseşte?
> mulţumesc anticipat!



Restul formelor sunt "dânsa" (ea/her), "dânşi" (ei/them masculin), "dânsele" (ele/them feminine).


----------



## cacha&!

Mulţumesc pentru corectare şi pentru explicaţie.  Nu este necesar să traduci în engleză, Mikey21, am înţeles bine explicaţia ta.  Aş vrea să ştiu cât de des se folosesc cuvintele dânsul, dânsa, dânşi şi dânsele.  Citesc mult în limbă română, dar este prima dată când citesc cuvintele astea.


----------



## lapalixx

Eu cred ca este vorba de o forma arhaica care se foloseste putin in Romania. In schimb este foarte raspandita in Moldova si practic inlocuieste "el". La femenin devine dansa (ea).


----------



## Trisia

De fapt, am întâlnit  "dânsul"/"dânsa" destul de des (deşi nu prea am trecut prin Moldova ). N-aş spune că e o formă arhaică. Unii oameni o folosesc mult, iar alţii nu. S-ar putea să conteze şi vârsta vorbitorului.

După cum a spus şi Mikey21, este frecvent (şi incorect) folosită ca pronume personal de politeţe.


----------



## mikey21

cacha&! said:


> Mulţumesc pentru corectare şi pentru explicaţie.  Nu este necesar să traduci în engleză, Mikey21, am înţeles bine explicaţia ta.  Aş vrea să ştiu cât de des se folosesc cuvintele dânsul, dânsa, dânşi şi dânsele.  Citesc mult în limbă română, dar este prima dată când citesc cuvintele astea.



Cu plăcere  Observ că stăpâneşti foarte bine limba română şi cred ca poţi trece la lucruri care nu-s esenţiale (ceea ce am scris aici nu este un lucru cu care un începător trebuie să-şi bată capul).

În general poţi folosi "dănsul", "dânsa" etc. pentru a arăta că nu o cunoşti foarte bine pe persoana despre care vorbeşti (aka nu aveţi o relaţie de amiciţie). Mai contează si cine este persoana (sau grupul de persoane) cu care vorbeşti, dacă este cineva cu care te cunoşti foarte bine nu va trebui sa spui "dânsul" unei persoane pe care n-o cunoşti.

Noi considerăm (uneori) că "el", "ea" şi "ei" sunt persoane pe care le cunoşti destul de bine.

Caz particular, dacă spui "dânsul" despre o persoană pe care o cunoşti foarte bine, şi o zici cu intenţia clară ca acea persoană (despre care vorbeşti) să te audă, este puţin cam "la mişto", dar iar nu trebuie sa-ţi faci griji pentru că o cunoşti bine pe acea persoană. De exemplu: eu ii zic unui coleg de muncă (despre o altă colegă de muncă pe care o cunosc de mult timp): "dânsa nu vrea sa mergă cu mine acasă" şi stiu că acea persoană despre care vorbesc mă aude, e ca şi cum aş insita ca ea sa meargă cu mine, dar este o exprimare care nu supară. Daca aş fi zis "ea nu vrea sa mergă cu mine acasă" ar fi fost o exprimare nomală, fară vre-un apropo.

"Dănsul" ("dânsa" etc.) ar trebui folosite atunci când nu o cunoşti nici pe persoana cu care, nici pe cea despre care vorbeşti.

În vorbire, "dănsul", "dânsa" etc. sunt considerate şi acceptate drept cuvinte care arată politeţe (deşi nu sunt). Cum este cu "were" şi "was" sau "who" şi "whom" in engleză.


----------



## cacha&!

mikey21 said:


> Cu plăcere  Observ că stăpâneşti foarte bine limba română şi cred ca poţi trece la lucruri care nu-s esenţiale (ceea ce am scris aici nu este un lucru cu care un începător trebuie să-şi bată capul).


  Mulţumesc pentru analiză.  Acum am înţeles mai bine cum se foloseşte cuvântul ăsta.  Deşi cred că dacă vreau întradevăr să stăpânesc limba română, ar trebui să ştiu şi lucrurile astea!


----------

